# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  bộ sưu tập bimap 3d

## nhatson

em lang thang internet thấy china share file 3d dạng bimap, em nghĩ là cũng có chút tác dụng với các cụ, các cụ có gặp gì hay share chung cho bộ sưu tập ngày càng phong phú nhé








http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/8caf2807/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/a92105dc/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/cc6688ec/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/f983d689/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/9aabf511/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/9b3b90a3/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/a8b99014/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/260efe73/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/c27f12e4/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/42c1a1c8/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/ae42b765/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/c62b6c09/
http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/1a12e112/

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, anhxco, garynguyen, Gà Mờ, mig21, Mr.L, readonly, skydn, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em gởi anh sample

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, mig21, readonly

----------


## nhatson

tiếp 1 link nữa, chán ghê mạng đang chập chờn ko lấy file sample cho các cụ được

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJLUZSR

----------

skydn, thehiena2, Tuanlm

----------


## thehiena2

không biết thế nào chứ em dowload sao nó chạy chậm kinh khủng, có khi mô cáp bị hỏng ko nhi`

----------


## nhatson

1. em nghĩ ảnh hưởng đứt cáp
2. host china, em nghĩ ko có ưu tiên phục vụ phần còn lại của thế giới  :Frown: 

em cũng chưa thể load hết file để ráp lại, em nghĩ mình chia ra, mỗi người vài file cùng load, rồi ráp lại, up lên host VN các cụ thấy thế nào ah?

b.r

----------

zentic

----------


## nhatson

cái này là STL này
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJLUZSR

----------


## skydn

> em gởi anh sample


Link này sao không download được vậy bác

----------


## vanlam1102

mỗi người 1 file có 95mb, sau đó up lên mediafire.

----------

readonly

----------


## thehiena2

> mỗi người 1 file có 95mb, sau đó up lên mediafire.


có thể như vậy hay hơn, để cắm máy tới mai thử về hết không

----------


## nhatson

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJLUZSR
password giải nén: 345649603
em post lại cái stl


sample

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, anhxco, Henry Nguyễn

----------


## thehiena2

nói chung là cả 1 đêm dowlod ko được.

----------


## suu_tam

Em vừa bấm tải xong chắc tý nữa là xong.
Bác nào không tải được em gửi cho.

----------


## zentic

e thì down xong rồi, down hơn 4 lần mới được, bác nào cần thì báo e, e down cái link 89x mb nha các bác

----------


## anhcos

> em lang thang internet thấy china share file 3d dạng bimap, em nghĩ là cũng có chút tác dụng với các cụ, các cụ có gặp gì hay share chung cho bộ sưu tập ngày càng phong phú nhé
> 
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/8caf2807/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/a92105dc/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/cc6688ec/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/f983d689/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/9aabf511/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/9b3b90a3/
> http://filemarkets.com/file/sutingxin/a8b99014/
> ...


Cái này với file 869MB từ baidu là chung một bộ file hay sao thế nhatson?

Nếu tải về rồi up lên thì ai có mạng mạnh thì làm, chứ để nhiều người làm chắc là khó...

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này với file 869MB từ baidu là chung một bộ file hay sao thế nhatson?
> 
> Nếu tải về rồi up lên thì ai có mạng mạnh thì làm, chứ để nhiều người làm chắc là khó...


cái này là file bimap độ phân giải cao ah

869mb là stl ông phật di lạc, em load xong, giải nén ok, giờ đang up lên google drive cho các cụ

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

Một người 1 tay:
Em up trước phần 1:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## anhxco

Tiện thể e có 1 số mẫu tích góp đc trước đây bên thế giới chuôi, e share luôn cho ai cần ạ:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...WM&usp=sharing

----------

anhcos, minhtriet, nhatson, thanhtrung

----------


## suu_tam

Hôm qua cáp quang chưa thông hẳn nên chậm thôi. Còn hôm nay mạng trở lại bình thường rồi. Các bác cứ download thoải mái.
Sáng nay em download chưa đến 10 phút là xong từ mạng baidu của tầu.
Các bác cứ tải thẳng down đi up lại làm gì cho mất công.
Chứ mà mấy hôm trước cáp quang chưa thông vào google.com còn chẳng vào được huống chi google drive.

http://search.dantri.com.vn/SearchRe...ng&PageIndex=1

http://dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/cap...ng-1023255.htm

Hôm nay ngon lành cành đào rồi các bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

gửi các bác tiếp phần 2:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------

minhtriet, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp phần 3-4:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------

anhcos, motu, nhatson, tamCNC, thuhanoi, zentic

----------


## nhatson

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...G8&usp=sharing
file stl, em đang up từ từ

b.r

----------

CBNN, Henry Nguyễn, zentic

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp phần 5:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------

anhcos, Henry Nguyễn, nhatson

----------


## Henry Nguyễn

" ãnhco" em down ve phan 5 roi nhung ko giai nen duoc vay anh?

----------


## anhcos

Part thứ 4 bị lỗi rồi bác anhxco ơi, cách giải nén thì chắc hỏi bác gô gồ thôi.

----------


## anhxco

Hì, mới đc 1/2 chặng đường thôi bác, phần mềm nối file thì cứ google.
Em ktra phần 4 vẫn download bình thường mà.
Gửi bác phần 6:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
Phần 7 em đang up( google drive hết dung lượng rùi)

----------


## anhcos

Part 4 tải ok, nhưng chỉ được 15MB là xong. Bô này mấy part mới đủ để nối vậyba1x anhxco?

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Part 4 tải ok, nhưng chỉ được 15MB là xong. Bô này mấy part mới đủ để nối vậyba1x anhxco?


Hic, đúng là file đấy e download bị lỗi rồi,để em down lại, e thấy tổng có 1 part, e vẫn đang download, có từng nào e up từng đó cho các bác!

----------


## anhxco

Phần 7:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
Phần 10(Phần cuối cùng)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

Còn phần 4, phần 8 và 9 nữa là xong, e đang download. sẽ up luôn mấy phần này 1 thể ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

Gửi các bác 3 phần cuối (4,8,9):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## anhxco

Em tổng hợp lại luôn 10 phần cho bác nào download từ đầu:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------

CBNN, CKD, hminhtq, jimmyli, mig21, MINHAT, mrhuy, phunglq, phuong786, readonly, Ryan, thanhtrung, tuyentruong, zentic

----------


## mrhuy

Em mới vào nghề vớ đc tư liệu quý quá. Cám ơn tinh thần chia sẻ của các bác nhiều :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

bác anhxco cho em hỏi làm sao mở file ạ ? em down về mà mở hổng dc @@

----------


## emptyhb

> bác anhxco cho em hỏi làm sao mở file ạ ? em down về mà mở hổng dc @@


Dùng 7-zip mở là được nhế

----------


## chickenphat

Ai cho e xin lại mấy cái link file mẫu bitmap với. Link kia nước ngoài e tải ko đc. Ai giúp hộ e với. Link google thì die toàn tập

----------


## menudep247@gmail.com

Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ, e đang tải, tiếp tục chia sẻ cái hay nha bác

----------

